# Toccata Classics



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello TC Members:

Berkshire Record Outlet has quite a few Toccata Classics restocks. Any recommendations?

https://www.broinc.com/search.php?row=0&text=&filter=all&Label=TOCCATA+CLASSICS&genre=&RPP=25&pprice=&submit=Search


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the Schnittke disc 'Discoveries' (TOCC 0091) which can be found on pages 126-150. If you like Schnittke but are unfamiliar with the pieces on this disc I say go for it - it's a good gap-filler as none of the works are to be found on either Chandos or BIS, the two labels which have served Schnittke the best. 

I'd be tempted to go for Ernst Krenek's Piano Concertos vol.1 (TOCC 0323) as well - that one's on the final page.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

rw181383 said:


> Berkshire Record Outlet has quite a few Toccata Classics restocks. Any recommendations?


The _Festival Overture_ by Leopold Damrosch I would recommend and the playing of the Azura Orchestra (at the private university in California) is excellent. You can hear the whole work and other complete works free at toccataclassics.com -- applies to at least some other recordings too. The Egon Kornauth might be worth checking out too.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The disc of piano music by Nikolai Peyko. I haven't heard this one, but I enjoyed volume 2.

'Music for Alfred Hitchcock' is good if you like film music.


----------



## Doctuses (Jun 11, 2018)

don't know if you'd count this but Schumann's Toccata in C is awesome.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Leipzigs' performances of Beethoven's String Quartets are well worth having. Very well recorded and energetic performances. Buy with confidence.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the recommendations!!


----------

